# Best Blush for Russian Red lip and NC25-30?



## zoey223 (Nov 27, 2009)

I had an awesome Milani blush that I threw out in a fit of makeup snobbery... I'm finding that lot of my blushes are too cool for a classic red lip / neutral eye look.

 I'm NC25-30 and custom mix my foundations.

 Any recs? Thanks!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 27, 2009)

Typically when I wear a look like that I don't put on any blush at all. I will contour and highlight instead. As for a blush rec, I would do something really natural like Springsheen or Sunabasque.


----------



## iluvmac (Nov 27, 2009)

When I use RR, I subtly contour with Mac Emote blush (d'cd...) and then apply Mac Prism, a neutral rose-beigey blush, on the apples of my cheeks.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2009)

when i wear red lips, i usually use a light bronzer. mac mocha blush looks real nice on nc skintones with red lips, too though!


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 27, 2009)

I like a bronzed peach with red lips too. MAC Coppertone and Sunbasque are my favs.


----------



## zoey223 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm headed to a MAC counter on Monday to check out the recs!


----------



## vanilla_addict (Dec 3, 2009)

i know a beautiful one that would go with this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 how about Cubic blush from Mac.. its beautiful and very subtile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and as the girlz said bronzers go nice with that look too. i would go for Nars casino with a very light hand.


----------



## VickyT (Dec 3, 2009)

I paired it with Cheek and Cheerful, which is unfortunately LE, so something in the light tan/gold family. I picked that one because it just slightly deepened the colour of my cheek but didn't add much colour to clash.


----------



## vanilla_addict (Dec 3, 2009)

oh yes and i remembered using Nars orgasm on my friend when i did a red lips natural eyes look for her.. it turned out so beautiful. but then this would be a total different shade than mac cubic


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Dec 3, 2009)

I have Harmony, it's a very subtle brown but warms up your cheeks without being bright.


----------



## nunu (Dec 5, 2009)

MAC's Margin.


----------



## ashley8119 (Dec 5, 2009)

NARS Orgasm looks wonderful with a red lip. Milani's "Luminous" blush is an exact dupe! HTH!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 5, 2009)

MAC Pink Swoon or Sunbasque blush


----------



## CajunFille' (May 21, 2010)

I love using Warmed MSF with Redd lip liner & Russian Red lip gloss. I always go easy on the eyes by using a creamy natural shade that is similar to my skin tone on the lid and just a little Soft Brown in the crease. I also do a thin line of slightly winged eye liner on the upper lash line, and black mascara. 
Simple but glamorous!


----------



## gaishell (May 22, 2010)

I combine MAC Harmony and Margin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Acctually I find out these blushes can go very well with any look


----------



## cipelica (May 24, 2010)

MAC Blushbaby


----------



## User38 (May 24, 2010)

MAC ANgel, Blushbaby, or BOY Beauty powder -- Russian Red is very bold and can look way overdone with too much blush or the wrong shade.. you need to keep it very subtle.


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2010)

Sunbasque, Springsheen or Tenderling (more nude).


----------



## MzzRach (May 24, 2010)

Cubic or Prism for a neutral.

I also think using a very light matte pink on the apples of the cheek looks great with a red lip.


----------



## miss_supra (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Cubic or Prism for a neutral.

I also think using a very light matte pink on the apples of the cheek looks great with a red lip._

 
I agree here. Cubic is lighter ad Prism is a tad dark.


----------

